# CA18 DATSUN NISSAN 200SX TURBO N/A BLOCK AND HEAD



## EUNUS (Feb 25, 2005)

Hello,

look at this ebay auction:

EBAY 

I have a european 200sx S13 with ca18det engine. And I need exactly a new block and head. So this auction is nice for me- but he won't ship to Germany.

But for information,, is the ca18 block and head the same as ca18det ?? Does my turbo fits exactly in the ca18 ...should fit...must fit  or not ?? may I know details about the difference.

Thank you !!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Yes. The block and head is either a CA18DE or a CA18E converted into a DE... Either way it will work on your 200sx... The turbo manifold will fit in the same position... But the only problem might be that the piston's compression are higher... Seeing How the CA18DE's use higher compression. Maybe you can use the cams but not too sure... But seeing how your in europe... Why dont you find one a little closer to you maybe the UK or inland?


----------



## EUNUS (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you.

So,,,the compresion is higher.....so with this engine I have more power?? I want to improve the engine up to 340hp, the necessesary parts I have here. 

ok when the turbo fits in the same place it is very good.

What about the internals of the ca18de...are they stronger than the ca18det ??

the problem to purchasr from the uk or here is that these engines arevery hard to find,,,,,and they are more expensive...like the engines from norrisdesign


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

EUNUS said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So,,,the compresion is higher.....so with this engine I have more power?? I want to improve the engine up to 340hp, the necessesary parts I have here.
> 
> ...


i would think the DET internals would be stronger than the DE internals because its running boost, and needs stronger internals, tats just common sense..


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

EUNUS said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So,,,the compresion is higher.....so with this engine I have more power?? I want to improve the engine up to 340hp, the necessesary parts I have here.


Ummm.... Not really If you run boost in the DE motor you can run 7psi safely... Like Kardon said the internals aren't as strong... Now if you build up the internals with forged parts and higher compression you can definitly make those numbers with a good turbo and tunning


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

EUNUS, du wohnst in Deutschland? Ich bin jetzt an der Uni in Amerika, doch bin bald da (in Berlin). Ich werde Austauschstudent... Ich find's toll dass du einen 200SX fährst! Ich fahr nen 240SX mit CA18DET Motor.


----------



## EUNUS (Feb 25, 2005)

Im ernst ? Nicht schlecht,,muss sicher ein geiles Erlebniss sein!! Bin auch bald fertig mit abi dann fang ich an zu studieren.
Ja mein 200sx will ich nichtmehr hergeben...!!!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

EUNUS said:


> Im ernst ? Nicht schlecht,,muss sicher ein geiles Erlebniss sein!! Bin auch bald fertig mit abi dann fang ich an zu studieren.
> Ja mein 200sx will ich nichtmehr hergeben...!!!


Ja, nie würde ich mein 240SX hergeben. Schoen dass jemand in Deutschland ein Nissan fährt, nicht ein BMW oder so was... Ich hatte nen Freund in Schwaben, der tierig reich war und ein M3 fuhr. Er war doch auch sehr arrogant, dieser Typ...
Na ja, es wird sicher schoen in Deutschland zu reisen. Ich habe viel Gemütlichkeit hier an der Uni in Minnesota, doch ab und zu will ich nach Europa gehen. Amerika ist nicht so historisch, und auch so konservativ... Ich studiere Deutsch, Genetik, Biochemie, Japanisch, und klassische Gitarre an der Uni. Was willst du studieren?


----------

